# If anthros existed in real life, would you date one?



## Furryjones (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey this is my first thread so bear with me lol. As for the question the answer for me is yes. I would proudly date an anthro regardless of what other people would think.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 13, 2012)

Nope.avi


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got to admit seeing newbies make fatal mistakes is cute and funny.

EDIT: But just to be productive:

OP: We're not that kind of furries here.


----------



## veeno (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh fuck no.

Those mother fuckers would be scary in real life.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 13, 2012)

What makes you think they'd want to date humans?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 13, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hey this is my first thread so *bear* with me lol. As for the question the answer for me is yes. I would proudly date an anthro regardless of what other people would think.





Furryjones said:


> bear





Furryjones said:


> *BEAR*


*
*
...no


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 13, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> What makes you think they'd want to date humans?


When we discover an alien race, would we have relations with them? I think it's a pretty obvious question.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hey this is my first thread so bear with me lol.



And it's a "gais wat if furreez was fo rlz wud u sleep/secks/date/kill them lolol?" thread.  Couldn't be any more stereotypical if you tried.  Bravo, jackass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> What makes you think they'd want to date humans?


People are probably expecting the aliens to look like Asari.


----------



## Don (Apr 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> People are probably expecting the aliens to look like Asari.



I actually find the Asari to be very unsettling. Their human features are attractive, but the blue skin and hair-tentacles firmly plant them in the uncanny valley for me.

However I find the Turians to be _extremely_ attractive, and are probably the one thing I'd go bisexual for.

Of course, in the event that we do find other sapient life forms out there in the void, they'll probably be: 

A) Completely incompatible with us mechanically and genetically.
B) Far more focused on conquering us and eating our sweet brains than boning.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

I know a Krogan and a Turian that are into antro's, I'll give them a shout about this.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Don (Apr 14, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Absolutely not.



I find the juxtaposition between this and your pony avatar presenting her hindquarters to be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

Somehow I knew this thread would move on to ME races.

Let's go Turians, let's go.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

Don said:


> I find the juxtaposition between this and your Rainbow Dash avatar presenting her hindquarters to be absolutely hilarious.


lol Just 'cause I think the picture is funny doesn't mean I want to date animals. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 14, 2012)

Don said:


> However I find the Turians to be _extremely_ attractive, and are probably the one thing I'd go bisexual for.


I think anybody would go gay for Garrus.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 14, 2012)

No, i don't date outside of species


----------



## Namba (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy shit, anthros would be some ugly motherfuckers in real life. .-.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 14, 2012)

I would be the one in the hardcore predjudice group against them.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 14, 2012)

Me? Picky? Hah. It'd be a step up from dating rocks. I'm getting sick of Limestone being such a prude. :v
(Plus the added benefit of me pissing y'all off by saying yes. It's a win-win for all people involved that have the good sense to be me and a lose-lose for everybody else)


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Oh fuck no.
> 
> Those mother fuckers would be scary in real life.



Agreed, like scary fucking clowns trying to get you to eat their home made candy.
But to answer the original question: no
Maybe if some crazy guy held a gun to my head and said fuck this furry looking anthro creature, then maybe....but probably not...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 14, 2012)

Wouldn't even date someone who owned or had touched a fursuit.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I think *anybody* would go gay for Garrus.



Everyone has thought about it, everyone..


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2012)

No.



Mxpklx said:


> When we discover an alien race, would we have relations with them? I think it's a pretty obvious question.


 One word: Tentacles


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2012)

IRL anthros would be horrifying


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2012)

It seems as though it's more allowable when it's male anthro/female human rather than female anthro/male human. No doubt due to the obvious sexual overtones of "The Big Bad Wolf", many of its variations suggest some sort of romance between the wolf and the girl and that men generally have more libido- testosterone is a huge factor in that- so they would seem to have an animal-like appetite for sex. Be that as it may, I would rather be in such a world where everybody was an anthro so we would not have to contemplate whether or not falling in love with someone would be bestiality because we'd all be animals.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 14, 2012)

That reminds me, when we do find an alien species as intelligent as we are, would having sex with them be beastiality?
and thank you OP for making this thread. I find these quite amusing.


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> That reminds me, when we do find an alien species as intelligent as we are, would having sex with them be beastiality?
> and thank you OP for making this thread. I find these quite amusing.


Nah, they're not animals.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hey this is my first thread so bear with me lol. As for the question the answer for me is yes. I would *proudly* date an anthro regardless of what other people would think.





> I would *proudly* date an anthro





> *proudly*







"..."​
-------------------------
Sorry guys, I've been looking for an excuse to use that picture and I was not going to miss it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 14, 2012)

OP makes me think

would it be racist, in this hypothetical situation, to have an open opinion on the matter?

I ask because we have race right now already

and I'm wondering what the social etiquette is on

racial preference


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> OP makes me think
> 
> would it be racist, in this hypothetical situation, to have an open opinion on the matter?
> 
> ...



From my understanding, saying you like X racial group because it's good in bed would be stereotyping. Saying you find X  _skin color_ attractive is pretty much like saying you find X eye color attractive or X hair type sexy, so I wouldn't see anything wrong when put that way.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it would be cool if anthros where real but, I would never date one. If they were real, must of them would be ugly as hell and would probably want nothing to do with us. That said, we would treat them like crap and would probably try to kill them on the first contact we make with them.

I think it would be cool too befriend them and hang out with them, but not date them.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 14, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> From my understanding, saying you like X racial group because it's good in bed would be stereotyping. Saying you find X  _skin color_ attractive is pretty much like saying you find X eye color attractive or X hair type sexy, so I wouldn't see anything wrong when put that way.



oh okay

alright good

Thanks


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 14, 2012)

'Furries' are fictious anthropomorphic animals that are created from the depths of our Perverted/Twisted minds and the thought of dating a figment of your own mind would be creating an all-time low for Humanity.

So, no. I do not think that I'd be dating one any time soon.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Everyone has thought about it, everyone..


Not everyone. I don't know what a Garrus is. XD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> People are probably expecting the aliens to look like Asari.



I'd only date aliens that look/talk like Orz.


----------



## CatWaffles (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds strange, but I'll admit that it also sounds interesting at the same time...

Maybe.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 14, 2012)

Hell to the no.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2012)

A Citra _might_ be cute IRL. At least cute enough to cuddle with.


----------



## ADF (Apr 14, 2012)

We'd probably be too busy killing each other in an eternal war to even consider relationships... Look how bloody long it took us to get over people have different skin colours, the human ego couldn't handle a none human intelligence, especially those religious zealots who think the whole fucking universe was created for our one species.

They'd probably be of an equal opinion on the other side as well.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 14, 2012)

You guys have no imagination.  You seriously don't think it'd be possible for two members of two different sapient species to fall in love?  Last I checked, most people don't fall in love solely because of how physically attractive they find each other.  I would predict that, so long as said other sapient species is similar enough to us (not in looks, but in emotional response to things, sociability, and whatnot), that upon contact with such a species we'd be seeing interspecies romance popping up all the damn time.  I mean, bestiality is wrong because non-human animals are too dumb to give consent, right?  Not because interspecies relationships are just inherently immoral.  A non-human sapient alien dating a human would be the equivalent of two consenting adults having a relationship.  I would also argue this would fall under humans dating androids or super intelligent robots.  Unless you're one of those people who thinks love's only purpose is procreation, in which case you probably think gay sex is immoral too.  We already know people can love members of other species.  _Falling in love_ with a member of another species is certainly much rarer, but I would argue that's because you can't have long meaningful conversations over a glass of wine with your pet corgi.  You could with a corgi-man or -woman, though.
I think you guys are all making gut-reaction statements without really thinking about it.  This is a topic for science fiction writers, honestly, so it's maybe not as dumb as it sounds on the surface.  Well... I mean, the question 'would you date an anthro in real life' is kind of dumb (what does that mean, exactly?  Are we talking about those things with the perfect physiques and cartoon dog heads that everyone on this site likes to draw?  The wolf man?  What?), but it brings up an interesting topic of discussion nonetheless.


----------



## Tango (Apr 14, 2012)

If anthros were real I have two words: Race war.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It seems as though it's more allowable when it's male anthro/female human rather than female anthro/male human.



Other way around, same reason it's a lot more socially acceptable for a white guy to date a black chick than a black guy dating a white one.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2012)

ADF said:


> We'd probably be too busy killing each other in an eternal war to even consider relationships... Look how bloody long it took us to get over people have different skin colours, the human ego couldn't handle a none human intelligence, especially those religious zealots who think the whole fucking universe was created for our one species.
> 
> They'd probably be of an equal opinion on the other side as well.


How about no. If you think Humanity's first reaction to "We discovered an intelligent, sapient species roughly as / more civilized than our own" is going to be "KRIEG! KRIEG! KRIEG!" you also probably believe that "Freemarket Provides!" is a valid business plan and Austrian Economics wo- oh god dammit.


----------



## ADF (Apr 14, 2012)

Attaman said:


> How about no. If you think Humanity's first reaction to "We discovered an intelligent, sapient species roughly as / more civilized than our own" is going to be "KRIEG! KRIEG! KRIEG!" you also probably believe that "Freemarket Provides!" is a valid business plan and Austrian Economics wo- oh god dammit.



Humanity sucks. Our first instincts when encountering intelligent life, on a macro/state level, will be if they're a threat to us or if we can exploit them. On a individual level we may be excited, but governments at their heart are wild animals always after the most bananas and the biggest rock to clobber everyone else with. Our illusion of civilised peace in the western world is largely dependant on us all having nukes to point at each other. Countries without nukes and are none cooperative tend to be destabilised for easier looting.

And I'm not going to be apologetic for noticing the status quo is highly flawed. Nor do I appreciate the "if you're not X, then you're Y" attitude.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my god, no


----------



## SiLJinned (Apr 14, 2012)

We have no idea what they'd look like IRL, because they don't exist. But most likely no, I guess. I neither believe they would look ugly nor attractive until they actually cease to exist, which I doubt will ever happen in a long time (or never).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd certainly be up for being buddies with them if we happen to be mostly equal on a mental level. But love? I'm rather banking on a _no_ there. But I'm not going to rule out the minor possibility of it happening.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 14, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> You guys have no imagination.  You seriously don't think it'd be possible for two members of two different sapient species to fall in love?  Last I checked, most people don't fall in love solely because of how physically attractive they find each other.  I would predict that, so long as said other sapient species is similar enough to us (not in looks, but in emotional response to things, sociability, and whatnot), that upon contact with such a species we'd be seeing interspecies romance popping up all the damn time.  I mean, bestiality is wrong because non-human animals are too dumb to give consent, right?  Not because interspecies relationships are just inherently immoral.  A non-human sapient alien dating a human would be the equivalent of two consenting adults having a relationship.  I would also argue this would fall under humans dating androids or super intelligent robots.  Unless you're one of those people who thinks love's only purpose is procreation, in which case you probably think gay sex is immoral too.  We already know people can love members of other species.  _Falling in love_ with a member of another species is certainly much rarer, but I would argue that's because you can't have long meaningful conversations over a glass of wine with your pet corgi.  You could with a corgi-man or -woman, though.
> I think you guys are all making gut-reaction statements without really thinking about it.  This is a topic for science fiction writers, honestly, so it's maybe not as dumb as it sounds on the surface.  Well... I mean, the question 'would you date an anthro in real life' is kind of dumb (what does that mean, exactly?  Are we talking about those things with the perfect physiques and cartoon dog heads that everyone on this site likes to draw?  The wolf man?  What?), but it brings up an interesting topic of discussion nonetheless.



Also, don't underestimate the number of desperate people out there. I mean come on, not only do folks take _online dating_ seriously, but they do so to the degree that it's financially viable industry. I think it would get higher reception than we think by virtue of just increasing the dating pool size.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude...so what if there's like uplift and stuff? You know, animals becoming sentient? And like, they'd be second class citizens and inter-species relationships would be a taboo because of social class. Then there would be, like, an uplifted pride movement. :V

Honestly...I'm not going to date a species with which I can't have a hand in producing offspring. So that pretty much leaves humans. You know...the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sar (Apr 14, 2012)

If they were real, anthros would skip the "date" part.


----------



## LemonJayde (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuck no...
you're new to the fandom, aren't ya, OP?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 14, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> I think you guys are all making *gut-reaction statements* without really thinking about it.  This is a *topic for science fiction writers*, honestly, so it's maybe not as dumb as it sounds on the surface.


*shrug* I just took this thread like a, pardon my language, "typical furfag" thing, especially because OP's post only contained his statement and no other kind of reflection. When you put it this way, though, it's true that people haven't much trouble with interspecies romance in a fictional environments, though it's usually a metaphor for other real-life situations and isn't meant to be taken literally (E.G. Love knows no limits, Tragic Impossible Love, etc). What if it was, though? Many thanks for proposing it, seems perfectly acceptable by that logic.

Not being literate in or keen on science fiction, and not having seen this topic pop-up in my prefered readings, what particular examples would you cite for an incanation of this? I mean, taken as one its central themes and actually try  to analyse its implications, because it's otherwise pretty common. Examples include mythological narrations, _The Little Mermaid_ and, of course, the furry fandom itself, which hasn't trouble pairing animals from different species. The most I can cite would be _Chobits_, a take on the cyborg-human relationship (the manga in particular, I'm informed); _Bicentenial Man _(though my only contact with it consists of a few fragments and that sappy movie with Robin Williams) and probably something that I can't recall at this very moment.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 14, 2012)

Them shedding everywhere would turn me off.
"Hey, you got hair, do you have pets..."
"No, I dated a furry. "


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah... yeah... no no no no nope never
If it was short cute fuzzy thing, I'd totally keep it as a pet
in real life, anthros would be absolutely terrifying


...fuck, I don't think that'd even be legal haha


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 14, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *shrug* I just took this thread like a, pardon my language, "typical furfag" thing, especially because OP's post only contained his statement and no other kind of reflection. When you put it this way, though, it's true that people haven't much trouble with interspecies romance in a fictional environments, though it's usually a metaphor for other real-life situations and isn't meant to be taken literally (E.G. Love knows no limits, Tragic Impossible Love, etc). What if it was, though? Many thanks for proposing it, seems perfectly acceptable by that logic.
> 
> Not being literate in or keen on science fiction, and not having seen this topic pop-up in my prefered readings, what particular examples would you cite for an incanation of this? I mean, taken as one its central themes and actually try  to analyse its implications, because it's otherwise pretty common. Examples include mythological narrations, _The Little Mermaid_ and, of course, the furry fandom itself, which hasn't trouble pairing animals from different species. The most I can cite would be _Chobits_, a take on the cyborg-human relationship (the manga in particular, I'm informed), _Bicentenial Man _(though my only contact with it consists of a few fragments and that sappy movie with Robin Williams) and probably something that I can't recall at this very moment.



Oh, I'm sure the OP is a typical furfag thing.  That just means it's our prerogative to make a shitty topic into an interesting one.  It's more productive than posting 400 replies that all say "No, you're dumb OP" in various ways.
I don't have any specific examples to cite; I'm just saying that this type of thing is a great idea for science fiction and speculative fiction of all kinds.  Most people still seem to think of sex and love in the most old-fashioned sense, but the more we learn about it, the more we come to realize that it's all super complicated.  So all this talk about, "They'd be too ugly" or "I don't want to fuck a dog" or whatever the hell else people are saying is all very silly... just as shallow and thoughtless as the OP, in my humble opinion.  Maybe this generation would scoff at it, but when your kids are raised right next to kids of another species like that, you just never know what would happen.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 14, 2012)

imagine a world where anthros started to rise on the earth, humans see this and start to fear for their safety. As a result mankind begin to enslave the new anthro race, or a real life district 9

did i mention that real life anthros have a chance to look...butt fucking ugly?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Oh fuck no.
> 
> Those mother fuckers would be scary in real life.



Some where in the Twilight Zone anthro. animals are saying the same thing about humans. :V


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2012)

ADF said:


> Humanity sucks.


 That's just, like, your opinion man.



ADF said:


> Our first instincts when encountering intelligent life, on a macro/state level, will be if they're a threat to us or if we can exploit them.


 Again, "Sir, we found alien li-" "LAUNCH EVERY GODDAMN NUKE I WANT THEIR HOME PLANET TO GLOW!", seems par the course for you?



ADF said:


> but governments


 Haha, "We might love them, but the ebil gubment". You managed to turn "Would you date a Furry" into "Here's another problem with the government" rant, well done.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Dude...so what if there's like uplift and stuff? You know, animals becoming sentient? And like, they'd be second class citizens and inter-species relationships would be a taboo because of social class. Then there would be, like, an uplifted pride movement. :V


Plan A: Dedicate several decades / centuries into scientific research specifically to uplift animals, do nothing but make them faux-humans that're denied basic civil rights (at the cost of all parties) and used to stretch an already heavily populated society. Cost: Lots and lots.

Plan B: Just hire people who'll work for less. Cost: NA.

:V


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Dude...so what if there's like uplift and stuff? You know, animals becoming sentient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 14, 2012)

JArt. said:


> We already did that, they're called politicians. :V


Somebody please quote this.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 14, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Marcus Stormchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...so what if there's like uplift and stuff? You know, animals becoming sentient?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 14, 2012)

No, that's just weird.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 14, 2012)

If they were some sort of alien race I imagine the love would go something more along the lines of the Alien series, then again that could be a good form of population control for retarded people...


----------



## SashaWolf (Apr 14, 2012)

A


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2012)

SashaWolf said:


> I'm more curious on how such a species would come to exist.


Evolution.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 14, 2012)

SashaWolf said:


> I'm more curious on how such a species would come to exist.



Bitten by a radioactive fox as Marvel and DC would have us believe.


----------



## Larry (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm already dating one. 

She's a bitch.


----------



## triage (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't think there were a combination of words in the English language that would be so fucking stupid, but god OP you are a wizard with this shit.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds murry. :3c


----------



## Tybis (Apr 14, 2012)

Don said:


> I find the juxtaposition between this and your *Rainbow Dash *avatar presenting her hindquarters to be absolutely hilarious.










Don said:


> *Rainbow Dash*


I don't think so.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

@ Tybis: It was Rainbow Dash... but I just changed it to be my ponysona.


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 14, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I don't think so.



It used to be RD in the same pose, she obviously changed it.

lol nijnas


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 14, 2012)

Mm, I'm a bit with Renard on this one.

I think to some extent it would depend on what sort of anthro they  were--not in terms of species, but more like, hm. Are they really just  fuzzy people, or is their behavior distinctly more animal-like? What is  the culture like? What is their relationship with humans?

I don't really find the idea of dating an anthro interesting; I don't even find them that romantically/sexually attractive in fiction. But if they were truly as intelligent as humans and there was some level of peace between the species, hm. Love is a strange thing. That I wouldn't be able to produce children with them is of no concern, I can't do that anyway, and anyway that's not really an awesome basis for a relationship. As far as appearance, both of my relationships and most of my crushes have been cerebral before physical. I'm not going to kid anyone that looks don't matter at all, but I do think that a sufficiently attractive personality can overcome many things.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll admit it, I probably would.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

I might be a friend of one if they had cool personalities, and after being friends for a few years and after a few beers, a one night thing might happen, but i'd have nightmares for years after.

Im underage, but given my state of desperation i'd sleep with anything if given alcohol. :V


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 14, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hey this is my first thread so _*bear *_with me lol. As for the question the answer for me is yes. I would proudly date an anthro regardless of what other people would think.



> Just be careful with your grammar here, nazi's are abound. (Fur puns...lets leave those elsewhere) Welcome to the boards and don't get discouraged, we all make bad threads.
As for me, if we got a long just fine after a while, sure why not. (He better like tool damn it, or at least tolerate it.)



M. Le Renard said:


> You guys have no imagination.  You seriously don't think it'd be possible for two members of two different sapient species to fall in love?  Last I checked, most people don't fall in love solely because of how physically attractive they find each other.  I would predict that, so long as said other sapient species is similar enough to us (not in looks, but in emotional response to things, sociability, and whatnot), that upon contact with such a species we'd be seeing interspecies romance popping up all the damn time.  I mean, bestiality is wrong because non-human animals are too dumb to give consent, right?  Not because interspecies relationships are just inherently immoral.  A non-human sapient alien dating a human would be the equivalent of two consenting adults having a relationship.  I would also argue this would fall under humans dating androids or super intelligent robots.  Unless you're one of those people who thinks love's only purpose is procreation, in which case you probably think gay sex is immoral too.  We already know people can love members of other species.  _Falling in love_ with a member of another species is certainly much rarer, but I would argue that's because you can't have long meaningful conversations over a glass of wine with your pet corgi.  You could with a corgi-man or -woman, though.
> I think you guys are all making gut-reaction statements without really thinking about it.  This is a topic for science fiction writers, honestly, so it's maybe not as dumb as it sounds on the surface.  Well... I mean, the question 'would you date an anthro in real life' is kind of dumb (what does that mean, exactly?  Are we talking about those things with the perfect physiques and cartoon dog heads that everyone on this site likes to draw?  The wolf man?  What?), but it brings up an interesting topic of discussion nonetheless.



It does, and its a shame that we all can't just drift from reality for just a little bit. Granted that I have seen the "bad" threads that have been posted. (lurker gonna lurk, and read) I understand the frustration of the everyday and every newb being overly furry too. I think they are just trying to shape the new comers into something that won't damage the fandom anymore than it is. 
:arrow: This is just me saying what I have seen, mostly everyone here has been here longer I could be wrong.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2012)

Well seeing as how I can't ever see myself being with a human because they're not attractive to me, yet anthros are (especially males), I would say maybe.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah I guess I didn`t think it over too well lol. I guess if you go realistic it would be kinda frightening.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 14, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Well seeing as how I can't ever see myself being with a human because they're not attractive to me,





			
				Elsewhere said:
			
		

> ~ Likes: Second Life, ..., friendly and caring people,...~ Dislikes: Mean/ignorant/disrespectful/uncaring people, ..., humans (but can tolerate them),...


Right...

Don't worry, when you're older you'll look back on these posts / comments and laugh. Probably. Hopefully.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Right...
> 
> Don't worry, when you're older you'll look back on these posts / comments and laugh. Probably. Hopefully.



I know; this is why I wish I was dead, because I'm a fucking weirdo.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 14, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I know; this is why I wish I was dead, because I'm a fucking weirdo.



You're among friends. :v


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm glad I got some intelligent and thought provoking responses out of this, sorry to those that thought this was a stupid post it was my first after all. I'm really interested in the alien relationships thing and the impact it'll have on humanity. I just pray that some stupid government official doesn't botch it up leading to a war with them. If they are indeed peaceful I'm sure romantic relationships would pop up around the world, that is if the aliens themselves are similar in appearance to humans. If they happen to be something like the elcor or hannar in Mass Effect I'm sure the relationships would be solely friendly. But lets just say for the argument that they resemble humans, with minor physical differences. Culture is similar and our two species are at peace with one another. Then my answer is still yes, I would date one, if the personality was there to build a relationship with.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, sorry if my response seemed a bit 'Harsh'. 

My actual response is a sincere, emphatic, 100% definitive, never-been-so-sure-of-anything-in-my-life, unequivocal 'YES'. What I said before was just a lie that I made up to seem more normal. Actually, now that I think about it, I've always thought of the idea, and liked it. If we were in a parallel universe where Furries and Humans co-exsisted, I would date one. To hell with Moral standards, I was born without those.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 15, 2012)

So would I date an Anthro....


Honestly it doesnt matter WHO you date, as long as they both love each other.


----------



## Sar (Apr 15, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> Honestly it doesnt matter WHO you date, as long as they both love each other.


/namblamotto. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 15, 2012)

Sarukai, I'll date you if you help me hide Xearun's body. Deal? 

You're a bear IRL, right? I mean, your avatar wouldn't be a lie, would it?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Apr 15, 2012)

Kijha, the OP is using the correct form of 'bear with me,' yanno. http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/bare.html

"â€œBear with me,â€ the standard expression, is a request for forbearance or patience. â€œBare with meâ€ would be an invitation to undress."

To answer the OP's question, probably not.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

Well consdering I've had a shitty enough time with humans. If they're linguisticly and intellectually my equal. Then sure I'll give it a try.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd go for it.
As long as if there was a sense of good hygiene, health, and human thinking above that of most Americans.
I'd pick either of my fursonas (female wolf, or a male jackal/hyena thingy), or my partner's (king cheetah).

But a shapeshifter would be better.

I take this too seriously.
Shit.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2012)

Now what's funny is that my posting seems to have brought out the people who would say yes.  I knew you guys were out there, and this serves as a bit of evidence in favor of my argument.



			
				Foxecality said:
			
		

> infatic


Oh... ouch, man.  That misspelling almost gave me a stomach ache.
Emphatic, is the word.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 15, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Now what's funny is that my posting seems to have brought out the people who would say yes.  I knew you guys were out there, and this serves as a bit of evidence in favor of my argument.



Isn't it funny how people think they're better than someone just because of dumb shit on the internet?
(And this is on your side, not against.)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 15, 2012)

It would be different.  I'd try to date a reptilian one perhaps.


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2012)

Now that I realize that I didn't actually answer the OP's question in my first post, I'm going to go ahead and say that 'yes' I would date an anthro. However that's assuming they're identical, or at least very similar to humans in terms of intelligence and for lack of a better word, culture. I wouldn't even consider it if they were a bunch of loin-clothed barbarians burning our women and raping our cities.

While some anthros would indeed look absolutely hideous in real life, a lot of them wouldn't be all that bad in my opinion (canines and reptilians being at the top of the list for me).


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah...actually...reptilian/draconic anthros wouldn't be bad...I mean, hey, the guys at Bethesda put two books in their games talking about a man wanting to sleep with a reptilian maid. If it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Yeah...actually...reptilian/draconic anthros wouldn't be bad...I mean, hey, the guys at Bethesda put two books in their games talking about a man wanting to sleep with a reptilian maid. If it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.



Ah, the Lusty Argonian Maid. The only thing that book was missing was narration by Edmund Blackadder and a generous helping of sizzling gypsies.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

Yus but you do realize that Crassius Curio or however you spell his name was also a bi-sexual man whore who asked the Nevarine to strip to prove his worthiness?


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 15, 2012)

hmm...he sounds like William Shakespeare


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Now what's funny is that my posting seems to have brought out the people who would say yes.  I knew you guys were out there, and this serves as a bit of evidence in favor of my argument.
> 
> 
> Oh... ouch, man.  That misspelling almost gave me a stomach ache.
> Emphatic, is the word.



Argh! God fucking damn it, this is what happens every single time I don't get my tri-morning coffee. Listen, if you see a mistake like this happen again, you can probably guess I'm either out of coffee or I haven't had any yet. Gonna edit my post quickly before anyone else notices!


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 15, 2012)

Don said:


> Now that I realize that I didn't actually answer the OP's question in my first post, I'm going to go ahead and say that 'yes' I would date an anthro. However that's assuming they're identical, or at least very similar to humans in terms of intelligence and for lack of a better word, culture. I wouldn't even consider it if they were a bunch of loin-clothed barbarians burning our women and raping our cities.
> 
> While some anthros would indeed look absolutely hideous in real life, a lot of them wouldn't be all that bad in my opinion (canines and reptilians being at the top of the list for me).



Well if they burn all of our women, we wouldn't have much of a choice who to date, now would we?


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Well if they burn all of our women, we wouldn't have much of a choice who to date, now would we?



I'd be more worried about the copious quantities of semen splattered all over our buildings :V


----------



## Tybis (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Well if they burn all of our women, we wouldn't have much of a choice who to date, now would we?


Life just gets that much easier, man. :V


----------



## Zoetrope (Apr 15, 2012)

/would date someone based on their personality, not solely on their looks..


----------



## Traven V (Apr 15, 2012)

Abso-fucking-lutely, I like to push the norm a bit at times, I guess a rebel if that's what you wanted to call it. You bet your life I wouldn't give up that chance. On an innocent side it would be beautiful of course, on the primal side whole lots of primal but it would be an epic story for sure. Really making a mark in life, truly living  oh no I think I should of took my meds this morning XD

Fruxie makes a good point though personality is best having someone you can have fun with share hobbies, ideas, etc.. really exploring life on that kind of level is awesome!


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

I retract my earlier statement, after thinking it over i would say that yes i would date an anthro if they were decent people. (as long as they are not as ugly as all sin)


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay okay, how many people here said "no" just because you didn't want to look weird?

-Mr. "I said yes before it was cool"


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Okay okay, how many people here said "no" just because you didn't want to look weird?



I did. at first i was going to say yes, but then i read the comments.


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Okay okay, how many people here said "no" just because you didn't want to look weird?
> 
> -Mr. "I said yes before it was cool"



Admittedly, I got too carried away fawning over the Turians to remember what we were actually talking about. Happens far too often with me :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Okay okay, how many people here said "no" just because you didn't want to look weird?
> 
> -Mr. "I said yes before it was cool"



Count them thyself :V

Anyway, the concept still doesn't interest me on a purely physical level, but after seeing Renard's post I also thought of the "Love Knows No Bounds", "Love Blossoms" and "Love Is Weird" tropes, so I guess maybe.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha ha... I, the fox with the silver tongue, hath uncovered the dark secret of the members of these forums.
Not that it was ever a secret.  This is a furry forum, after all.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 15, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ha ha... I, the fox with the silver tongue, hath uncovered the dark secret of the members of these forums.
> Not that it was ever a secret.  This is a furry forum, after all.



You should take that tongue to a pawn-shop. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> Ha ha... I, the fox with the silver tongue, hath uncovered the dark secret of the members of these forums.



For some reason, this phrase gave me an idea for an "Oh, Mr. X, A Fanfiction" comic.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 16, 2012)

JArt. said:


> You should take that tongue to a pawn-shop. :V



But then where would he get his charm? A Gold Tooth?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 16, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> For some reason, this phrase gave me an idea for an "Oh, Mr. X, A Fanfiction" comic.



Aaaaand, here it is:

"Hello, FAF, I arrived on this thread. And I'm showing a different opinion and being logical about it? And also, my writing is as good as ever?"
"Ooh, Mr. Frank, ooh! Enlighten me!".
"Yes, and I will use my silver tongue!".
-Meanwhile, in a certain radius of Frank's message-
-Users revealing-"I'D DATE AN ANTHRO!"-their opinions-
-All previous posts-"Aw shucks"-looking stupid.
-It was a good thread. The End.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 16, 2012)

That's not fanfiction, because that's exactly what happened.  ;-)


----------



## Zolfyx (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure, I suppose I would. But as a few others here mentioned, only if they weren't these scary as fuck looking things and actually looked as good as you'd imagine they would and had human intelligence, language, etcetc.   I can't help but imagine how difficult it would be for one that's anthropomorphic to speak like humans...


----------



## Tiiria (Apr 17, 2012)

I date people based on personality. If I were single, sure I'd date an anthro. So, if I am emotionally attracted. 
But if I'm not emotionally attracted, but still physically... or maybe even just curious... I might try other things.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Hey this is my first thread so bear with me lol. As for the question the answer for me is yes. I would proudly date an anthro regardless of what other people would think.


I don't date humans as it is. Why would an anthro be any different?


----------



## MonacleSquirrel (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll just say that I generally agree with Zolfyx and Tiiria here. If I was attracted to one and vice versa then I guess I would. But that would depend on how human an anthro we're talking about here, so...


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Fruxie said:


> /would date someone based on their personality, not solely on their looks..


Sometimes you date someone to share interests. It's basically a meet-up that may or may not lead to a relationship.


----------



## Zoetrope (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Sometimes you date someone to share interests. It's basically a meet-up that may or may not lead to a relationship.



Say I decided to go on a date with someone and wasn't looking for a relationship and just some quick sex. Quick sex wouldn't even come to fruition if they had nothing charming or interesting about their personality, or say they were just an asshole that spouted off racist things every couple of minutes about how the hate the whatevers. 

"Hurrr. Me horse anthro that means me have biiig penis. You sex me noa. Tee hee." 
"If you speak anymore I'm going to throw up."

I'm sure someone would be able to see through horseanthromanz personality and focus on his physique, but I have standards. My standards are just different than most peoples apparently.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Apr 17, 2012)

yes, i  defiantly would most likely.


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope. Definitely not.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea why but every time I come to this thread I keep thinking of this picture XD
http://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/210a41f603b8f6878342dff49d1347c0e0.png
Stupid parse wouldn't work.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Apr 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> People are probably expecting the aliens to look like Asari.



They would probably look more like Micheal Moore.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll... just leave this here. The guy sitting down, Tom, is dating a tentacula, and the co-workers know about it, so...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 21, 2012)

um


----------



## shteev (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't go crazy over them like a child over a new toy, but if I met one and it worked out then sure, why not?


----------



## Vega (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I'd date one, wanna fight about it?


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 21, 2012)

If they had the character I'm looking for, then yes.


----------



## KingNow (Apr 21, 2012)

No, not even if the continuation of my family name depended on it. I would not date or screw an anthro.
That is assuming they can't mutate and create other anthros out of humans.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2012)

Is this thread still here?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 22, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is this thread still here?


According to quantum mechanics, seeing how this thread is going nowhere I can say with great certainty that it is in fact here. With great precision.

And who can say no to a larger dating pool? If all the dates are swimming in the pool, that leaves more of the table snacks for me!


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Apr 22, 2012)

Probably not, and if I did then there better be a damn good reason as to why.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 22, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> According to quantum mechanics, seeing how this thread is going nowhere I can say with great certainty that it is in fact here. With great precision.



But if you know the thread is going nowhere then there is minimal uncertainty in its velocity. Therefore the uncertainty of its position must be large, i.e. you have no idea where this thread is.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 22, 2012)

Onnes said:


> But if you know the thread is going nowhere then there is minimal uncertainty in its velocity. Therefore the uncertainty of its position must be large, i.e. you have no idea where this thread is.



Wait, wait, wait!

wait

wait . . . 

carry the five . . .

damn, you're right.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 23, 2012)

The closest I'd got is have Fluttershy as a pet/companion.

And not "Companion" as in Firefly companion. It sucks that I have to say this caveat but no, I would not fuck this Fluttershy.

OK, maybe a little


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

Well if Anthros did exist, this bass akwards planet we live on would make intra-species relationships and marriage illegal based on some tenant of an imaginary god.. Just like they strive to make same sex marriage illegal...  Reminds me of the book Dialene when one of the characters has to move to another planet to marry the sentient Siberian Tiger she loves.   
As only humans create imaginary religions and gods, I think the Anthro races would be thoroughly amused at humankind's obsession with current Christian, Muslim, Jewish Mythology and worship.

As for answer to the question, If I was not already happily married, I would not close off the option of a sentient intra-species relationship if I found myself attracted to someone of that species.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> As only humans create imaginary religions and gods, I think the Anthro races would be thoroughly amused at humankind's obsession with current Christian, Muslim, Jewish Mythology and worship.


 And if Anthropomorphic races evolve into a hominid shape, you don't think they would also develop such ideologies? Or that they would be completely tolerant without religion (even though we quite clearly know racism, lying, bigotry, and so-on can occur both in infant humans and non-sapient animals)?


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

Attaman said:


> And if Anthropomorphic races evolve into a hominid shape, you don't think they would also develop such ideologies? Or that they would be completely tolerant without religion _(even though we quite clearly know racism, lying, bigotry, and so-on can occur both in infant humans and non-sapient animals_)?



Sorry but we clearly know that these do not occur.    I have made you question your beliefs and you have made up some BS lie to try to get back into your comfort zone...   I would like to see you prove the claims you make that I highlighted above...  Though I suggest doing it in your own thread else we are hijacking this one.  Sorry to the OP.


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes i would date one. it's just the fact that i take every chance i get to acomplish something good for this question.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> Sorry but we clearly know that these do not occur.


 My apologies on the "baby" part, the article I had been made aware of some years ago has seemingly been pulled leading me to believe it was not factual.

As for animals discriminating against other animals, though, this does happen. We also know that genocide is practiced very frequently in the animal kingdom, to the point of it being a common behavior in certain species' to eliminate the offspring of their competition purely to have their children cared for / survive.

Furthermore, I like how you're trying to ignore the two main points of the post, which are:
1) You don't think uplifted animals would philosophize in a similar fashion to humans because... because.
2) You are implying that religion is the root of these problems, implying that a complete lack thereof would fix everything (and thus by assuming #1 and #2 you make the third assumption that such uplifted critters would be completely devoid of baseless bias, racism / sexism, or so-on).

And I wouldn't apologize to just the OP. I may not be a religious man, but you _did_ just come into this thread and, out of the blue, insult about 48-56% of the world's population directly for their religious beliefs.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

Attaman said:


> My apologies on the "baby" part, the article I had been made aware of some years ago has seemingly been pulled leading me to believe it was not factual.
> 
> As for animals discriminating against other animals, though, this does happen. We also know that genocide is practiced very frequently in the animal kingdom, to the point of it being a common behavior in certain species' to eliminate the offspring of their competition purely to have their children cared for / survive.
> 
> ...



as for #1  I will answer in more clear terms based on what I posted before I don't think they would because as I have said humans are the only species to create gods to worship.  Philosophy I think they would but religion is not philosophy.  they are 2 distinct activities.   If they did, it definitely would not be your god because why would a sentient anthro species worship a god created in the image of humans???   This would imply humans are superior to the Alien/Anthro species.  Personally I think it would be the other way around.  They would be far superior to us.   

#2 religion is a totally man made convention obsessed with control and power and modern religions have completely distorted what their root beliefs encourage them to do..   I have spent my entire life being oppressed by the wants of organized religion and its subsequent influences in politics and control of social morals and values.   According to a study by the U of Minn.  Atheists are the most hated group in America.  I used to be very passive and support coexistence but I am fed up with it so I will speak my mind.   If people can put religious quote and verses in their sig and i have to see churches and religious propaganda everywhere then I am entitled to post my own...   As for fixing everything I doubt it but I believe it would go a long way in improving things.  After all science flies men to the moon and religion flies men into buildings.   

I would like to add that a personal relationship with God or your own higher power is completely different from organized religion.  I do think everyone has the right to believe what they want as long as they don't force those beliefs on or cause harm to others because of it.   however, the latter is exactly what organized religion is doing.   don't even get me started on Muslims whose 1 of 5 basic tenants in to convert or kill all infidels including atheists.   Muslims do not wish to coexist...  read a little history of the Quran and the foundation of the religion and you will see how it is even more manipulated for control and power than Christianity.     you should read the recent cover article in Newsweek "Christianity in Crisis"  It basically is about what I mentioned here and how many believers in God have abandoned the Church in favor of pursuing their own spiritual relationship with God.  

your initial comments i quoted are what is called Natural Selection and Evolution (which Christians do not believe in last time I checked).   Adaptations of the species to propagate the race.   

Hopefully fellow furries will see I am just answering your questions and trying to stay to the topic.   which if a Sentient Anthro species found Earth the logical conclusion would be they are far more technologically advanced than us and probably a lot more intelligent.  I actually think if they did have a god, many humans would switch over to that religion as they would see it as superior..  Thus if you apply Darwinism then humans would be driven to procreate with the alien species and improve their own.     This sort of concept is used in my favorite Furry book "Sunset of Furmankind"  except we are genetically engineering Anthros to improve human survival in colonizing alien world and prep them for human habitation..  
THIS IS A MUST READ AWESOME BOOK.  esp if you like Therian, otherkin as well.

And in the USA its about 85% believers vs 15% atheist.   worldwide its about 1 billion Atheists so thats about 20%.  Which is interesting that this board has a 33% Atheist and if you include agnostics and pagens its well over 50 %.  so there must be some connection between the two..


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

Attaman said:


> My apologies on the "baby" part, the article I had been made aware of some years ago has seemingly been pulled leading me to believe it was not factual.
> 
> As for animals discriminating against other animals, though, this does happen. We also know that genocide is practiced very frequently in the animal kingdom, to the point of it being a common behavior in certain species' to eliminate the offspring of their competition purely to have their children cared for / survive.
> 
> ...



as for #1  I will answer in more clear terms based on what I posted before I don't think they would because as I have said humans are the only species to create gods to worship.  Philosophy I think they would but religion in not philosophy.  they are 2 distinct activities.   If they did, it definitely would not be your god because why would a sentient anthro species worship a god created in the image of humans???   This would imply humans are superior to the Alien/Anthro species.  Personally I think it would be the other way around.  They would be far superior to us.   

#2 religion is a totally man made convention obsessed with control and power and modern religions have completely distorted what their root beliefs encourage them to do..   I have spent my entire life being oppressed by the wants of organized religion and its subsequent influences in politics and control of social morals and values.   According to a study by the U of Minn.  Atheists are the most hated group in America.  I used to be very passive and support coexistence but I am fed up with it so I will speak my mind.   If people can put religious quote and verses in their sig and i have to see churches and religious propaganda everywhere then I am entitled to post my own...   As for fixing everything I doubt it but I believe it would go a long way in improving things.  After all science flies men to the moon and religion flies men into buildings.   

I would like to add that a personal relationship with God or your own higher power is completely different from organized religion.  I do think everyone has the right to believe what they want as long as they don't force those beliefs on or cause harm to others because of it.   however, the latter is exactly what organized religion is doing.   don't even get me started on Muslims whose 1 of 5 basic tenants in to convert or kill all infidels including atheists.   Muslims do not wish to coexist...  read a little history of the Quran and the foundation of the religion and you will see how it is even more manipulated for control and power than Christianity.     you should read the recent cover article in Newsweek "Christianity in Crisis"  It basically is about what I mentioned here and how many believers in God have abandoned the Church in favor of pursuing their own spiritual relationship with God.  

your initial comments i quoted are what is called Natural Selection and Evolution (which Christians do not believe in last time I checked).   Adaptations of the species to propagate the race.   

Hopefully fellow furries will see I am just answering your questions and trying to stay to the topic.   which if a Sentient Anthro species found Earth the logical conclusion would be they are far more technologically advanced than us and probably a lot more intelligent.  I actually think if they did have a god, many humans would switch over to that religion as they would see it as superior..  Thus if you apply Darwinism then humans would be driven to procreate with the alien species and improve their own.     This sort of concept is used in my favorite Furry book "Sunset of Furmankind"  except we are genetically engineering Anthros to improve human survival in colonizing alien world and prep them for human habitation..  
THIS IS A MUST READ AWESOME BOOK.  esp if you like Therian, otherkin as well.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 24, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> #2 religion is a totally man made convention obsessed with control and power and modern religions have completely distorted what their root beliefs encourage them to do..   I have spent my entire life being oppressed by the wants of organized religion and its subsequent influences in politics and control of social morals and values.   According to a study by the U of Minn.  Atheists are the most hated group in America.  I used to be very passive and support coexistence but I am fed up with it so I will speak my mind.   If people can put religious quote and verses in their sig and i have to see churches and religious propaganda everywhere then I am entitled to post my own...   As for fixing everything I doubt it but I believe it would go a long way in improving things.  After all science flies men to the moon and religion flies men into buildings.
> 
> I would like to add that a personal relationship with God or your own higher power is completely different from organized religion.  I do think everyone has the right to believe what they want as long as they don't force those beliefs on or cause harm to others because of it.   however, the latter is exactly what organized religion is doing.   don't even get me started on Muslims whose 1 of 5 basic tenants in to convert or kill all infidels including atheists.   Muslims do not wish to coexist...  read a little history of the Quran and the foundation of the religion and you will see how it is even more manipulated for control and power than Christianity.     you should read the recent cover article in Newsweek "Christianity in Crisis"  It basically is about what I mentioned here and how many believers in God have abandoned the Church in favor of pursuing their own spiritual relationship with God.
> ..



1) you don't believe in religion and believe it to be evil yet you are quite a hateful person.
2) you say people dislike because you're athiest even though all you do is complain about religion.
3) you fail to recognize all the good religion has done.
4) You believe the sole means of religion is control when in reality the main purpose of religion is to understand the world and why it works the way it does.
5) You hate those who force their religion on you yet you do the same.


----------



## Pocketsf2f (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely not.  If there were ever a way to make a human...animal...thing, it would likely end up appearing like either Barf from Spaceballs or...this guy.  Neither of which I have the desire to date and/or have anywhere near my joy department.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

You can PM me if you want to discuss this more,  Im not going to debate this any more with you here and your assumptions 1-5 are all incorrect and #5 is actually impossible. Atheism is the ABSENCE of the belief in religion/gods.  you also failed to respond to the comment that actually pertain to the thread topic so that must mean you agree?  
*Not to mention you live in Texas where religious bias are rampant among laws and goverment of the state.  Examples:  One must acknowledge a supreme being before being able to hold public office.  Homosexual behavior is a misdemeanor offense.  Up to a felony charge can be levied for promoting the use of, or owning more than six dildos.  Abilene,  Texas It is illegal to idle or loiter anyplace within the corporate limits of the city for the purpose of flirting or mashing. Dallas Texas: Itâ€™s illegal to possess realistic dildos. * And my favorite anti-furry law from El-Paso Appearing in public places wearing a â€œlewd dressâ€ is prohibited.   Better not hold any Furmeets in El Paso... 
Point being all these laws are based on religious morality being imposed on a population, many of which don't subscribe to those beliefs on which the laws are founded.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 24, 2012)

Pocketsf2f said:


> Absolutely not.  If there were ever a way to make a human...animal...thing, it would likely end up appearing like either Barf from Spaceballs or...this guy.  Neither of which I have the desire to date and/or have anywhere near my joy department.



"this guy"

That guy...

No, I don't think I would date an anthro...


----------



## Quaphyr (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I would.  I don't care if the world disowns me for it.  But I would rather be one than date one. :l


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> as for #1  I will answer in more clear terms based on what I posted before I don't think they would because as I have said humans are the only species to create gods to worship.


 We're the only sapient race to judge from. And I'm curious to hear how you'll explain why the conditions that have lead to humans all over the world - despite lack of contact with one-another - uniformly developing religions (and religions that quite obviously contradict, for example one area having more gods than there are days in the year while another says it's all one big spirit) could in no way, shape, or form be applied to any species other than humans that might develop.



soutthpaw said:


> Philosophy I think they would but religion is not philosophy.


No, it just has extremely heavy connections to the point of one of the three major branches of philosophy (ethos, pathos, and _logos_).



soutthpaw said:


> If they did, it definitely would not be your god


 _I'm an atheist you twit._



soutthpaw said:


> because why would a sentient anthro species worship a god created in the image of humans???


 Could I start using "My mind is full of fuck" posts here now?



soutthpaw said:


> This would imply humans are superior to the Alien/Anthro species.


 Disregarding everything else, would not their god in their image imply they're superior to Humans / the other Alien and Anthro species?



soutthpaw said:


> Personally I think it would be the other way around.  They would be far superior to us.


 Apparently so.



soutthpaw said:


> #2 religion is a totally man made convention obsessed with control and power and modern religions have completely distorted what their root beliefs encourage them to do.


 If you think the sole purpose of religion, in all its history, has been to acclimate power... 

You know what? Fuck it, I'm out of bridges. FAF has already had me sell all my bridges. Perhaps you would settle for something less, like a ford? I have a few trails for sale too.



soutthpaw said:


> I have spent my entire life being *oppressed* by the wants of organized religion and its subsequent influences in politics and control of social morals and values.





soutthpaw said:


> Your Location: Colorado Springs/ CO


 Ah yes, the religious theocracy of Colorado Springs. I am familiar with its blatant disrespect of the basic human rights of non-Christians. I hear that it is the new Uganda.



soutthpaw said:


> According to a study by the U of Minn.  Atheists are the most hated group in America.


 _Distrusted_.



soutthpaw said:


> If people can put religious quote and verses in their sig and i have to see churches and religious propaganda everywhere then I am entitled to post my own...


 Yes, and there's a difference between, say, "God cares for us all", and "Your religions are weapons of mass destruction and you're following false gods". If you can't see that, then I don't think any amount of posting will change it.

Oh, and preliminary warning: Avoid Rukh. I'm sure you two will get along like thermite on napalm.



soutthpaw said:


> As for fixing everything I doubt it but I believe it would go a long way in improving things.  After all science flies men to the moon and religion flies men into buildings.


 ... Yes, _definitely_ avoid Rukh.



soutthpaw said:


> I would like to add that a personal relationship with God or your own higher power is completely different from organized religion.


 For a complete change of point from what you were saying earlier about all those completely made-up religions. Or does this slide back into "I think Furries wouldn't have bad religion, but I need to define what bad religion (see: sheeple Human religion) is first so they can avoid it"?



soutthpaw said:


> I do think everyone has the right to believe what they want as long as they don't force those beliefs on or cause harm to others because of it.   however, the latter is exactly what organized religion is doing.


 No, it's what _extremists_ and / or _specific individuals_ of religions (organized and otherwise) are doing. 



soutthpaw said:


> don't even get me started on Muslims whose 1 of 5 basic tenants in to convert or kill all infidels including atheists.   Muslims do not wish to coexist...  read a little history of the Quran and the foundation of the religion and you will see how it is even more manipulated for control and power than Christianity.


 Oh god, "Swarthy mooslems!" Abort, abort! I can't believe I'm going to have to tell all my Islamic friends that they're practicing their religion wrong because they haven't tried to lop off my head or even try to convert me. 



soutthpaw said:


> you should read the recent cover article in Newsweek "Christianity in Crisis"


 ... Fuck, I'm out of fords and trails to sell too. I don't suppose I could con you into buying a street name could I?



soutthpaw said:


> your initial comments i quoted are what is called Natural Selection and Evolution (which Christians do not believe in last time I checked).


 So... much... strawman atheist...



soutthpaw said:


> Hopefully fellow furries will see I am just answering your questions and trying to stay to the topic.


 And hopefully you'll eventually use that thing between your ears.



soutthpaw said:


> which if a Sentient Anthro species found Earth the logical conclusion would be they are far more technologically advanced than us


 Of course. If anything "found" Earth and visited it within the immediate future it'd be amazingly more advanced than us. Even traveling at .1C, do you have an idea of how long it'd take to reach Earth? Their ships would very possibly need to be able to carry enough supplies to sustain generations.



soutthpaw said:


> and probably a lot more intelligent.


 Not, necessarily. Maybe more educated, or more aware of universal facts, but intelligence isn't necessarily a requisite. Once you get up to the computer age, individual intelligence for scientific advances decreases somewhat noticeably.



soutthpaw said:


> I actually think if they did have a god, many humans would switch over to that religion as they would see it as superior.


 First, god(s). Second, any particular reason, or just going back to "Unf unf Furry religion > Human religion" from before?



soutthpaw said:


> Thus if you apply Darwinism then humans would be driven to procreate with the alien species and improve their own.


 And if you knew anything about genetics you'd realize that the odds of successful procreation between humans and an alien species are about as good as you fucking your tree and hoping for a Forest Nymph to be born from it.



soutthpaw said:


> except we are genetically engineering Anthros to improve human survival in colonizing alien world and prep them for human habitation..
> THIS IS A MUST READ AWESOME BOOK.  esp if you like Therian, otherkin as well.


 For one who raves about the marvels of science, you sure are content to throw practicality away for "shiny".



soutthpaw said:


> And in the USA its about 85% believers vs 15% atheist.   worldwide its about 1 billion Atheists so thats about 20%.  Which is interesting that this board has a 33% Atheist and if you include agnostics and pagens its well over 50 %.  so there must be some connection between the two..


 And you'll also find that most Furries are 10-24 (with the largest age demographic 15-19), 40% don't consider themselves to be fully human, and lean toward anarchism.



soutthpaw said:


> You can PM me if you want to discuss this more, Im not going to debate this any more with you here and your assumptions 1-5 are all incorrect


 I dunno, you seem rather hateful what with "Swarthy mooslems out to kill us heathens. And dem Christians, oppressin' me Colorado more like Auschwitz". You are rather vocally anti-religion (with very little tact about it), I didn't see anything acknowledging the benefits of religion (which, in its very base, can be seen as a philosophical structure that keeps some people from doing things that they really, _really_ shouldn't), and you know full well for #5 that what they meant was "You want to force a lack of religion on everyone" but are now about to go into semantics.
*
*


soutthpaw said:


> And my favorite *anti-furry law* from El-Paso Appearing in public places wearing a â€œlewd dressâ€ is prohibited. Better not hold any *Furmeets* in El Paso...


 First, _anti-furry_? Second, what Furmeets are you going to that have a noticeable / significant portion of their participants in lewd outfits?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

^
Attaman... Multi-quoting like a mother-fucker since 2008.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> ^
> Attaman... Multi-quoting like a mother-fucker since 2008.



And making absolutely glorious "shut up, here's why" as well. I also don't see why this discussion had to go to the point where it's at and why it continues. FAF's pretensions from good and bad users, though good and all, amuse me sometimes, but that must be because I'm tired... just so this post isn't completely worthless, it seems to me that soutthpaw is one of those who idealize anthros due to associations with nature when in essence they're just humans with dog heads.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah, well I am currently sitting in the ER with my son who has a  broken elbow after falling at home.   Now 6 hrs later I'm still here.     
As for Lewd it is a vague term that can easily be applied to a bunch of people running around in collars and fursuits.  It may not hold up in court but on a could definitely getthem arrested in a conservative community that would view it as immoral combined with widespread negative media portrayal. Of furries.  Esp if it was an influencial community member making the complaint......
I guess if u cannot come up with a reasonable argument then just resort to swearing.  Glad u feel better now.    Go join Quotaholics Anonymous too....


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> And making absolutely glorious "shut up, here's why" as well. I also don't see why this discussion had to go to the point where it's at and why it continues. FAF's pretensions from good and bad users, though good and all, amuse me sometimes, but that must be because I'm tired... just so this post isn't completely worthless, it seems to me that soutthpaw is one of those who idealize anthros due to associations with nature when in essence they're just humans with dog heads.



Actually, why are we all arguing? HOW did this arguing start? Well, I know we aren't arguing, but I have to beg the question: "Why are we arguing so persistently over something that might never happen?" Or, at least until we perfect 'Gene Splicing'...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Actually, why are we all arguing? HOW did this arguing start? Well, I know we aren't arguing, but I have to beg the question: "Why are we arguing so persistently over something that might never happen?" Or, at least until we perfect 'Gene Splicing'...



Because science fiction writers care about these questions and because FAF's like that: dissect until the last argument is properly judged.
Anyway, this is getting off-topic thanks to our posts (if it wasn't already with the former discussion), so I think it's best to leave both users post their thoughts on that matter.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

Agreed. Back to your lives citizens!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Agreed.



Ehhhh, this kind of comment is what the "This" button exists for, unless you'll add something to your post later.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 25, 2012)

Back to the original question..
No.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 25, 2012)

If they looked good, yes. But if they looked fucking creepy, which they probably would do, no.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry again for getting this thread off topic but I made one where those who wish to continue cussing me out or actually discuss this can do so http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118207-Atheism-Theism-and-Furrism-is-that-a-word

Please, let this thread get back to topic...  Cheers.


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 25, 2012)

No. That would be bestiality.


----------



## zachhart12 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd date em probably. Cuddly!


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Kultakorppi said:


> No. That would be bestiality.


I am not so sure,   
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bestiality

[h=2]Definition of _BESTIALITY_[/h]1
*:* the condition or status of a lower animal 

2
*:* display or gratification of bestial traits or impulses 

3
*:* sexual relations between a human being and a lower animal    _Would a Sapient Anthro be a lower animal?   would it be more like interracial relationships.  most likely a new term would be created for interspecies relationships.   as we are currently the only sapient one there is no need for such language.   _


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 25, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> I am not so sure,
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bestiality
> 
> *Definition of BESTIALITY*
> ...


This thread is all about opinions. To ME, dating an anthro would be bestiality.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2012)

Kultakorppi said:


> This thread is all about opinions. To ME, dating an anthro would be bestiality.


Well your opinion is wrong :V


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 25, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well your opinion is wrong :V



No opinion is neither right or wrong.


----------



## Ryuu Tri (Apr 25, 2012)

No I wouldn't date one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2012)

Kultakorppi said:


> No opinion is neither right or wrong.


Again you're wrong. My opinion's always right :V


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 25, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Again you're wrong. My opinion's always right :V



Well...perkele.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 25, 2012)

I mean, if we got along and had stuff in common then yeah probably. I don't discriminate. Although, it would probably be weird going out with a bird or reptile.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't date one, but hell, if they are not trying to eat me, I might befriend them.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, considering the risk of alien STD's and possible sexual incompatibility, I don't think so. Plus, that would just be fucking weird. I might make friends though. Unless they were here to take over earth by attracting an insignificant fandom and rallying us to their cause, then I'd pop many a cap in their anthropomorphic asses.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Well, considering the risk of alien STD's and possible sexual incompatibility, I don't think so. Plus, that would just be fucking weird. I might make friends though. Unless they were here to take over earth by attracting an insignificant fandom and rallying us to their cause, then I'd pop many a cap in their anthropomorphic asses.


Correct me if i'm wrong but i don't think a species can give a STD to a memebr of another species. (except for
 species that are closely related, and i guess some STD's may be able to.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 25, 2012)

If by some freak chance I mutated into the same species, maybe.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 25, 2012)

Seems kinda like its almost 50/50 on the question. Maybe leaning more on the side of no, interesting lol. My answer remains unchanged regardless of all the interesting opinions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but i don't think a species can give a STD to a memebr of another species. (except for
> species that are closely related, and i guess some STD's may be able to.)


And wrong you are; any disease that can be contracted through sexual contact, even a local infection of the genitalia, could be considered an STD.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 25, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And wrong you are; any disease that can be contracted through sexual contact, even a local infection of the genitalia, could be considered an STD.


Yes but i thought most STD's were species specific, however i am aware that several STD's originated in animals but mutated so they could infect humans.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 25, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Yes but i thought most STD's were species specific, however i am aware that several STD's originated in animals but mutated so they could infect humans.



Pl0x use brain pl0x. All blood-bourne pathogens can be caught. It doesn't matter if it hurts me or not, I'd still be a potential carrier. And if this STD hurts anthropomorphic beings, and I were to date another, now this one has a potentially deadly disease. Let me compress this for you:
NotGood.zip
(See what I did thur?)


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 27, 2012)

They already do... Fursuiters durrr


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2012)

depends, how big is his cock? :V


----------



## Lunar (Apr 27, 2012)

If it was my own fursona?  ...Yeah, probably.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 27, 2012)

The thought is just scary as hell.  I want no parts.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 28, 2012)

Origamigryphon said:


> Kijha, the OP is using the correct form of 'bear with me,' yanno. http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/bare.html
> 
> "â€œBear with me,â€ the standard expression, is a request for forbearance or patience. â€œBare with meâ€ would be an invitation to undress."
> 
> To answer the OP's question, probably not.



Ah I see, well I haven't seen or heard that expression that much I assumed it was spelled differently. Thanks for the link and correction Origamigryphon.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 28, 2012)

Sure, why not. As long as, you know, there were other anthropomorphic animals out there. I wouldn't want to be dating the only one in existence. That could get a little awkward. Not that it wouldn't be already. How exactly do you kiss someone with a snout?

Though frankly, the bigger question is would _they_ want to date _me?_


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmmm, Without over-analyzing the idea with all the possible consequences... Yeah, Why not? I'd be the first guy to nail a Dragon.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 30, 2012)

DaedolonX said:


> Hmmm, *Without over-analyzing the idea with all the possible consequences*... Yeah, Why not? I'd be the first guy to nail a Dragon.


Was that targeted at me?
>:V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 30, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> How exactly do you kiss someone with a snout?



Go in for the side kiss. You know, angle it to the right so you don't bump into his/her snout.



> Though frankly, the bigger question is would _they_ want to date _me?_



That depends. Are you attractive?


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 30, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Was that targeted at me?
> >:V



It was directed to anyone who wants to sound superior by making some asinine essay over a simple question.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 30, 2012)

With my luck, she'd be way out of my league anyway.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 30, 2012)

Rhampage said:


> The thought is just scary as hell.  I want no parts.


dolan pls.
you wants all teh partz


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 1, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> dolan pls.
> you wants all teh partz



Relevant.



DaedolonX said:


> Hmmm, Without over-analyzing the idea with all the possible consequences... Yeah, Why not? I'd be the first guy to nail a Dragon.



Nuh-uh! I would!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 1, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Nuh-uh! I would!



_Three's Company, perhaps?_


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2012)

Wait, so what the actual fuck?

The general consensus seems to be that if your dog was able to walk upright and let herself out into the garden for a shit, you'd quite happily stick your tingue down her throat?


----------



## Ariosto (May 1, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The general consensus seems to be that if your dog was able to walk upright and let herself out into the garden for a shit, you'd quite happily stick your tingue down her throat?



Only if she's essentially a human being in a dog-like body, in which case shoving your dick like that would be disrespectful :V


----------



## Recel (May 1, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Wait, so what the actual fuck?
> 
> The general consensus seems to be that if your dog was able to walk upright and let herself out into the garden for a shit, you'd quite happily stick your tingue down her throat?



You're just saying that because you couldn't find a blockfox to date. :V


----------



## ADF (May 1, 2012)

Anthros as seen by the fandom would be as separated from their feral counterparts as we are from apes. Both in appearance and intelligence.

The law about cross species relations fundamentally comes down to an issue of consent, given being horny and comprehension of the act are two very different things. Giving into instinct isn't consent, as most humans find out as they regret their actions the next day when acting on impulse. Outside of that would be the social taboo, which arguably would act as a greater deterrent from relations than any law could possibly. There will be those disgusted by cross species relations, the theists offended by "unnatural" relationships that don't produce children, then the majority who would simply look at a radically different partner and see they lack all the physical traits they are attracted to; simply not understanding the attraction. 

Remember, furries are the vast minority in finding certain anthro animal characteristics attractive. Even then, there is a world of difference between a drawing intended to be sexualised and the real thing.

So would I have a relationship with one? Despite any fantasies I may have, no. But I wouldn't judge those who did.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2012)

ADF said:


> Giving into instinct isn't consent



The whole instinct and going into heat thing is dumb anyway. If they're just fuzzy people, why wouldn't they be able to control themselves when people are in heat?


----------



## ADF (May 1, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The whole instinct and going into heat thing is dumb anyway. If they're just fuzzy people, why wouldn't they be able to control themselves when people are in heat?



I'm referring more to the excuse used by people who raped their pets that the animal clearly wanted it. Giving into urges and informed consent are two very different things. Animals clearly cannot give informed consent, were as an anthro animal as imagined by furries will have human like intelligence.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (May 1, 2012)

no. that is all.


----------



## iTails (May 1, 2012)

Nope. If we were real in a anthro universe where we were cartoons, maybe, but right now in this plane of the universe. _no._ _No._ _*NO.*_


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2012)

It depends on to many factors, just thinking about it makes my head feel numb.


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

iTails said:


> Nope. If we were real in a anthro universe where we were cartoons, maybe, but right now in this plane of the universe. _no._ _No._ _*NO.*_



You mean in a _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ kinda way?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 5, 2012)

I would. At the very least just to try it. c:


----------



## DaedolonX (May 5, 2012)

" 'Twas I who fucked the dragon,
Fuckalize sing-fuckaloo!
And if you try to fuck with me,
Then I shall fuck you too! "

Best part of the movie.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 5, 2012)

If real life anthros existed and they had the self control and restraint to stop their primal instincts and not gnaw and mangle me to the bone, then yes. Yes I would.
 (That is, if it were also â€“by some crazy stroke of luckâ€“ socially acceptable to date an anthro.) 

If it were not socially acceptable to date an anthro, but the first statement about self restraint from primal instincts was still true, then I would invite it to my house and cook a lovely dinner for it, as an alternative to a more public date.

^After that, I would screw the living daylights out of it in a marathon of hot, passionate, sex. :V


----------



## Authur (May 7, 2012)

If anthros existed in real life, I would FUCK one.  Not just date it.  Of course, I'd ease my way in at first, and actually start a relationship of sorts.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 7, 2012)

I think all possible variants of "no" have been provided. And the OP should really _really_ hit this link if it hasn't already been brought to his/her attention. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I think all possible variants of "no" have been provided. And the OP should really _really_ hit this link if it hasn't already been brought to his/her attention. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting



Not too many people have actully said "no". :3c


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

For the first 2 pages or so I saw it, so I just think I couldn't say any further. The few realistic answers were all swiped before I could buy one. No use paraphrasing. :/
Guess I shouldn't be recommending what the OP should be be doing being new myself, though.


----------



## BRN (May 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> For the first 2 pages or so I saw it, so I just think I couldn't say any further. The few realistic answers were all swiped before I could buy one. No use paraphrasing. :/
> Guess I shouldn't be recommending what the OP should be be doing being new myself, though.



It does come across as slightly curious. :U There's a certain culture here on FAF that overt, for lack of a better phrase, "furriness", is somehow bad, or equatable to social awkwardness. Although it's true quite often, the association isn't logically _strictly_ true, and "Would you date an anthro?" isn't too bad a question to ask, nor is a "no" a required socially acceptable answer.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

I noticed that. I was reading a lot of the rules and mod posts earlier to get acquainted. Though I wasn't expecting what nonfurries see the hobby as, it still threw me for a 180. Or at least a 120 to see how some of the posters view the fandom. If someone thinks dating an anthro would be cool, that's fine. Most likely they expect people to think of the "cartoony" anthros not so much the bipedal dog (someone here put that more eloquently than I) realistic scenario. 

To be honest, if my rabbit girl over there on the left was real, I think some people would have to at least think a little more on their answer. :v


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 8, 2012)

It's possible that I would but unless Anthro's suddenly existed I wouldn't know for certain.


----------



## I Am That Is (May 8, 2012)

Hm... It would depend on if I was one as well as well as the actuall species, and of course the said anthros personality. This is assuming that anthros are a normal part of society seeing as the exist.


----------



## Furious Furry (May 10, 2012)

I would.... Without hesitation!


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 10, 2012)

iTails said:


> Nope. If we were real in a anthro universe where we were cartoons, maybe, but right now in this plane of the universe. _no._ _No._ _*NO.*_



I read this and thought of this.


----------



## AGNOSCO (May 11, 2012)

if they looked like how people drawn them then I'd consider it, but they would really look like failed medical experiments in which the flash burn protocol failed to initiate, in that case. NO


----------



## Jhetmonev (May 11, 2012)

That would just be fucking creepy. XD I like cartoonish furries, but realism just makes It wrong for me, because I just don't get turned on by looking at the face of an animal. A human sized cat-like/dog-like creature would just be scary as all fuck. Not cute or hot. XD


----------



## Sharky Attenborough (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely not.

Though, if I were to delve too deeply into the question and assume that anthros and humans had been living together for as long as time and this bizzare inter-species romance was something socially acceptable, I might be more open to the idea.

Also, I think real life anthros would look really weird.


----------



## Bc4life (May 13, 2012)

I dont think ii will.
Having a girl more hairy than me on all level,would be quite weird O_O


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2012)

They'd look kind of scary, don't you think? I mean, picture werewolves in movies. Those things don't exactly look kissable, let alone fuckable. 

I suppose pansexuals have to say "yes" because this kind of hypothetical actually involves something outside of the human male/female dichotomy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2012)

No, but me in cartoon life? Sure.


----------



## wolfman444 (May 14, 2012)

as I said in another thred, if they existed, which in and of itself is a impossibility, I would yes, a multibreasted wolf anthro female with canine genitals/anus. as long as said anthros were at or above human intelligence.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2012)

wolfman444 said:


> as I said in another thred, if they existed, which in and of itself is a impossibility, I would yes, a multibreasted wolf anthro female with canine genitals/anus. as long as said anthros were at or above human intelligence.



Go away >:[ This is not the place for _those _furries.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 14, 2012)

Most people are basically upright-walking beasts anyway so why not?


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> They'd look kind of scary, don't you think? I mean, picture werewolves in movies. Those things don't exactly look kissable, let alone fuckable.


i disagree


----------



## Ariosto (May 14, 2012)

Conker said:


> They'd look kind of scary, don't you think? I mean, picture werewolves in movies. Those things don't exactly look kissable, let alone fuckable.
> 
> I suppose pansexuals have to say "yes" because this kind of hypothetical actually involves something outside of the human male/female dichotomy.


Well, appereance has never fully stopped "love" (an actual emotional connection). I think that if someone got to that point in a relationship and anthros had human-level thought, then it'd be entirely possible and acceptable to get around their appereance, even if it ended not being so appealing.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

Wow, why is it that most people are voting no if this idea is one of those this site was founded on? My guess is that 50% of the people here don't use this site for the reason it was made.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> this idea is one of those this site was founded on?



No it isn't.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 14, 2012)

No I am talking about having relaionships with beasts with an intelligence equal to our own being a major part of this sites founding.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No it isn't.


Fairly sure FA was built to snub SA after they v& furry material as zoophiliac and thus illegal, or something.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2012)

SIX said:


> Fairly sure FA was built to snub SA after they v& furry material as zoophiliac and thus illegal, or something.


I haven't been to SA for like, years, but something along those lines. I think SA banned porn altogether but correct me if I'm mistaken on that. Either way, it is a strong factor to FA's founding.

And for more delicious facts, FA was founded by some guy who was into inflation.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> No I am talking about having relaionships with beasts with an intelligence equal to our own being a major part of this sites founding.



A furry said that dogfucking founded the ideas of the furry fandom...
I don't even.....

No dogfucker discussion plz..


----------



## Aidy (May 14, 2012)

No.

The idea of humanoid dogs or whatever walking around is terrifying, not to mention the hygiene and health risks that must be involved.

Jesus there'd probably be a whole new bunch of STDs as well.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> A furry said that dogfucking founded the ideas of the furry fandom...
> I don't even.....
> 
> No dogfucker discussion plz..



"beasts with an intelligence equal to our own" ... :v


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

SIX said:


> "beasts with an intelligence equal to our own" ... :v



Monkeys. :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 14, 2012)

Well, then...how was I lucky enough to know this thread didn't exist...


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Monkeys. :V


  Dolphins :ÊŒ


----------



## Uachcer (May 17, 2012)

Depends on their overall intellect, language, social behavior, and species. Intellectual skills would be the thinnest line, if they are on par with humans, that's fine. If they were obviously less intelligent, I'd find it immoral. If they were smarter, I'd be more worried about a war than dating. Then there would be a likely chance of a language barrier due to having different facial structures which would prevent each other from communicating well. Humans are notorious for killing each other for the slightest difference in each other, so having a different species would most likely mean we would still be at war with each other for another few hundred years or so. The social stigma would also highly depend on how the species were  introduced to ours, if they just popped out of our sky or unknown island  one day and said hello to everyone, dating wouldn't be on the minds of  people. Okay, maybe a few, but a few humans also get horny off of  watching a woman crushing a chicken to death with her butt. If they grew  up along side with people for thousands of years, it may not be an  uncommon occurrence. If everything somehow goes right and furries were basically humans that never shaved and we aren't trying to kill each other, maybe.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

Two words: Rug burn. :V


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> i disagree


Your penis must hate you :[


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> Two words: Rug burn. :V


Not if you're using protection! :V

And question, would dating an anthropomorphic animal be considered a sexuality?
I'm not sure it would change much, but people might try and ban it like they are trying to ban gay marriage.


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

ADF said:


> Humanity sucks. Our first instincts when encountering intelligent life, on a macro/state level, will be if they're a threat to us or if we can exploit them. On a individual level we may be excited, but governments at their heart are wild animals always after the most bananas and the biggest rock to clobber everyone else with. Our illusion of civilised peace in the western world is largely dependant on us all having nukes to point at each other. Countries without nukes and are none cooperative tend to be destabilised for easier looting.
> 
> And I'm not going to be apologetic for noticing the status quo is highly flawed. Nor do I appreciate the "if you're not X, then you're Y" attitude.



Where the fuck is the "This" button when i need it


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 23, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Not if you're using protection! :V



I can't help but think about how this would effect the porn industry as a whole. :V



Dilldoughmcgee said:


> And question, would dating an anthropomorphic animal be considered a sexuality?
> I'm not sure it would change much, but people might try and ban it like they are trying to ban gay marriage.



Only if procreation with one wasn't possible.


----------



## Adcro (May 24, 2012)

If I were single, then I probably would to be honest. If they were common and accepted by most folks (ie not just a dozen in existence etc), then if I gelled with them and our personalities clicked and there was some physical attraction too, then sure I'd go ahead and advance the relationship, like with any relationship really.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (May 25, 2012)

Hahahaa. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA! 


Probably not.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (May 26, 2012)

Assuming they have equal or greater intelligence when compared to humans, yes, yes I would date one. Because after all, that is what really sets humans and (other) animals apart. If they were intelligent and self aware, I would have very few hang ups about it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> A furry said that dogfucking founded the ideas of the furry fandom...
> I don't even.....
> 
> No dogfucker discussion plz..


So this one time at band camp...


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 26, 2012)

There is so many people here taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Kaamos (May 26, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> There are so many people here taking this way too seriously.



furfaggotry is serious business


----------



## Mullerornis (May 26, 2012)

Depends on their appearence. Though all things considered it seriously depends if their body fluids transmit fungal infections


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 26, 2012)

It would depend on weather I was in love with the anthromophic being in question.


----------



## Trugen (May 28, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> It would depend on weather I was in love with the anthromophic being in question.



I agree with you on that.  It would depend on how she looked,acted, and talked.


----------



## Skappy (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't discriminate. However I don't date humans, so why would I start dating otherwise? Waaaay too afraid of commitment!


----------



## Carnie (May 28, 2012)

eh, I'd consider it


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> It would depend on weather



What an... odd process of determining the course of a relationship.


----------



## burakki (May 28, 2012)

As long as i could ignore the public taboos/standards/opinions, and probably the pressure from family, i'd go with it


----------



## Minoru (May 29, 2012)

Depends on too many things. How did they came to be in the first place, how they look and act, and their interaction with humanity.
If we were living in a world where there's ''no difference'' between anthros and humans, then of course I would If I, for some reason, fell in love with one, lol.


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 29, 2012)

JamesB said:


> What an... odd process of determining the course of a relationship.


You shaouldn't take a statement and change it in order to fit your narrative, it is immoral! The complete quote without the editing is 


thoughtmaster said:


> It would depend on weather I was in love with the anthromophic being in question.


as you can see, it isn't true what you are saying.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2012)

Only birds.

/speciesist


----------



## Seian Verian (May 29, 2012)

If anthros existed in real life I would probably really really want to hug them.

...And probably wouldn't be opposed to dates or beyond either! ...Granted that the same problems as with dating humans would largely be in effect.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 29, 2012)

Imo the anthros are basically animal people. If the person is interesting enough I'd date her, Human or not as long as she has human level smarts and speech


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Only birds.
> 
> /speciesist



Pratically the same here.


----------



## takaris7 (May 31, 2012)

hell yes. One word. Horse anthro. I would love to date one. Anyone think of why not?


----------



## arctobear (May 31, 2012)

I would definitely want to hug them, but I don't think I would date them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2012)

takaris7 said:


> hell yes. One word. Horse anthro. I would love to date one. Anyone think of why not?


Hooves. Hooves everywhere.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

And, well, possibly fungal infections that can be adquired via horse semen.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if intelligent anthros ever came to exist for whatever reason, our churches would deem them as "freaks of nature","spawns of the devil",or something like that and  demand genocide.
Not to mention racism by the general populace. LOTS AND LOTS of seemingly endless racism. Lots of deads, possibility of extinction, impending horrific scientific experiments... And did I say racism?
Weeeell... so there ya go. 
There probably wouldn't be many of them left for anyone to date after all... Even if there were, we'd probably be antagonized by their species anyway, with good reason.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

If real anthros existed, I would exclusively date them and only them.


----------



## Grughlurwah The Monstrous (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooves are kinda sexy :x


----------



## KristopherTiberiusHaven (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to BE anthro so... yeah. I would be the anthro in the relationship. Of course if I was, I would probably go looking for a like bodied anthro TO date.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

takaris7 said:


> hell yes. One word. Horse anthro. I would love to date one. Anyone think of why not?



Possible benefit: You would never need a car.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 2, 2012)

If they were real I would. Of course I would do the traditional dating method before anything serious. I would prefer a mpuntain lion to date.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 3, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I'm pretty sure if intelligent anthros ever came to exist for whatever reason, our churches would deem them as "freaks of nature","spawns of the devil",or something like that and  demand genocide.
> Not to mention racism by the general populace. LOTS AND LOTS of seemingly endless racism. Lots of deads, possibility of extinction, impending horrific scientific experiments... And did I say racism?
> Weeeell... so there ya go.



It'll be District 9 all over again!


----------



## starfoxluver (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly i would like to date one/marry one if they were reay 
Despite what other people think about a human dating a "freak of nature" or something.
And I know I'd be with protesters to protect the anthros
...
Of course if they're going to take over the world like generic aliens...THen there might be some problems with that... .__.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't believe this thread is still active.  I blame myself.


----------



## Zapydos2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Humans only for me. Besides, an alien could probably really really hurt a human being.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

No, I'm already dating. Unless my girlfriend magically was a furry.


----------



## Don (Jun 3, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I can't believe this thread is still active.  I blame myself.



Redeem yourself. The size and content of this thread probably qualifies it for a Keter-class SCP ranking. 

Shall quarantine and liquidation begin immediately?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 4, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I can't believe this thread is still active.  I blame myself.



It's as if I'm on the first page of the thread again.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 4, 2012)

Don said:


> Redeem yourself. The size and content of this thread probably qualifies it for a Keter-class SCP ranking.
> 
> Shall quarantine and liquidation begin immediately?


Now I'm just curious how long it's going to go.  This sort of reminds me of Heritage Days, back when I lived in Nebraska, and when the carnival would come to town for a week or two during the summer.  This was a small town, so everybody knew everybody, but when you'd walk around the rides you'd see all these people you'd never seen before just milling about and looking creepy, and you'd ask yourself, "Who are all these people and where have they been hiding?"  And then when the carnival would leave, they'd all disappear again.  Like hibernating zombies that are revived once a year by the smell of funnel cakes and Indian tacos.


----------



## Reito (Jun 4, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Now I'm just curious how long it's going to go.  This sort of reminds me of Heritage Days, back when I lived in Nebraska, and when the carnival would come to town for a week or two during the summer.  This was a small town, so everybody knew everybody, but when you'd walk around the rides you'd see all these people you'd never seen before just milling about and looking creepy, and you'd ask yourself, "Who are all these people and where have they been hiding?"  And then when the carnival would leave, they'd all disappear again.  Like hibernating zombies that are revived once a year by the smell of funnel cakes and Indian tacos.



That's like, the best analogy you could have possibly come up with, drawn from life experience

creepy


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2012)

I would date an anthro if they were real, only as long as I became anthro too ^_^


----------



## Furrylover571 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes i would


----------



## trans867 (Jun 8, 2012)

hell yeah i would... i could have some serious fun with that...


----------

